# A GIRL NAMED METALLICA!



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2007)

Couple fights to name baby 'Metallica' 1 hour, 27 minutes ago

STOCKHOLM, Sweden - Metallica may be a cool name for a heavy metal band, but a Swedish couple is struggling to convince officials it is also suitable for a baby girl. 

Michael and Karolina Tomaro are locked in a court battle with Swedish authorities, which rejected their application to name their six-month-old child after the legendary rock band.

"It suits her," Karolina Tomaro, 27, said Tuesday of the name. "She's decisive and she knows what she wants."

Although little Metallica has already been baptized, the Swedish National Tax Board refused to register the name, saying it was associated with both the rock group and the word "metal."

Tomaro said the official handling the case also called the name "ugly."

The couple was backed by the County Administrative Court in Goteborg, which ruled on March 13 that there was no reason to block the name. It also noted that there already is a woman in Sweden with Metallica as a middle name.

The tax agency appealed to a higher court, frustrating the family's foreign travel plans.

"We've had to cancel trips and can't get anywhere because we can't get her a passport without an approved name," Tomaro said.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 3, 2007)

Weird.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting. Sweden is a ridiculous, although some might argue successful, example socialism.

I have read that in the 50s I think it was they did studies into the ideal furnishings of a home, and were going to supply these as part of a family's entitlements. I don't think that program made it.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Poor kid.

Metallica Luftsdefahrt


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 3, 2007)

Some children don't deserve nit wit parents who name their child such outlandish stupid names the child has to bear for the rest of their lives. Some how it must be some kind of child abuse


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 4, 2007)

Tell me you wouldn't want to say that you're friends with metallica! Or, that you're dating metallica!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

No Aggie I wouldn't. i believe the child with an unusual Christian name will go through a living hell whilst growing up and going to school etc. Constantly teased and made fun of by his or her peers. Why do that or allow your child to be a centre of ridicule un-necassarily. If you think that is soft hearted of me then fine. But I am a parent and as such want the best for my child. Giving them one less burden in life and avoid them being ridiculed because of a daft Christian Name is my way of caring for my child. I know I can't protect them from school of hard knocks but at least I never named one of my kids with an unusual Christian name which they would be mocked about all their lives


----------



## Ajax (Apr 4, 2007)

One guy in suffolk in th UK changed his name to "Playstation Two"
God help us...


----------



## bomber (Apr 4, 2007)

My son's called Reef

It's suits him and is a cool name... it's unique like him..

It shows him we put some thought into his name and not just called him John... or Kylie

Simon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

I have nothing against unusual names or anything like that and Metallica is deffinatly my favorite band but I would never name my children after them.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 4, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> No Aggie I wouldn't. i believe the child with an unusual Christian name will go through a living hell whilst growing up and going to school etc. Constantly teased and made fun of by his or her peers. Why do that or allow your child to be a centre of ridicule un-necassarily. If you think that is soft hearted of me then fine. But I am a parent and as such want the best for my child. Giving them one less burden in life and avoid them being ridiculed because of a daft Christian Name is my way of caring for my child. I know I can't protect them from school of hard knocks but at least I never named one of my kids with an unusual Christian name which they would be mocked about all their lives



I'm with you, Emac. All my children are going to have traditional Christian names. My wife is fighting to give the next boy an Irish name...


----------



## Udet (Apr 4, 2007)

Ummm...i sometimes believe Government should certainly be there to control and limit the stupidity of their citizens...at least regarding stupidity in this type of issues. Governments should not allow, ever, that a couple name a baby like that.

Really, one has to make an effort to not lose control upon learning there are people, like those parents, who invest so much emotion and committment to an issue like this. They are "in a court battle with Swedish authorities..."; it is beyond me.

I´d put those ridiculous parents in prison for no less than 10 years. Charges: utter stupidity, and wasting the money of taxpayers by filing this case in court.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 4, 2007)

Udet - the gov't role is not to term what names are and are not admissible for parents to give to their children.


----------



## Udet (Apr 4, 2007)

Mkloby: something should be done...if they do not something teachers of the near future will have the looney toons in class.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

But the gov't should do this? You can't legislate stupidity.


----------



## Udet (Apr 4, 2007)

Matt:

Theoretically no one should care what names parents give to their babies. It is their business, we know that.

We should not care if a father names his son Jethro Tull, Fleetwood Mac, Deicide, Samael, Smashin Pumpkins or The Doors.

That should look neat on a surgeon´s presentation card: The Doors Smith M.D.

Or what if a father who is a frenzied fan of The Beatles decides to name his first baby Sgt. Pepper´s Lonely Hearts Club Band? 

We should not care, but there are times when these parents simply overlook the consequences of their children bearing such "original" names.

What i do find ridiculous is the fact the parents of Metallica (see? this is how conversations of the future in the case of this child will sound like  ) took the whole issue to a court. It was not just like "Oh well...they are not allowing us to give the baby this name..let´s think of another one then...". No. They are stubborn and are in court. Stupid.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

Udet. The gov't's primary directive should not be to ensure stupidity is banned. Freedom man. If the gov't regulated stupidity, I would be the only solopsist on the planet.

When in highschool in an unnamed souther state (Alabama..cough, cough), I went to school with a black gent whose rather prodigeous siblings were all named after precisous stones. Opal, Diamond, Ruby, Topaz, Pearl, Onyx, Emerald, and some others that I can't recall. I'm sure they are all now world leaders and company CEOs.

The world population's intelligence is mapped on a bell curve. Gov't may regulate against stupid names, but they can't regulate that some people will never amount to anything more than a toiler scrubber. And that's okay!!! It's the socialist gov'ts that want to pay them the same as neurosurgeons that are wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> If the gov't regulated stupidity, I would be the only solopsist on the planet.


That would make a good bumper sticker!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well Matt are you saying its not to late to having stupid people from breeding by law. As I always say to myself God must love stupid people. He made so many of them


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 5, 2007)

As much as I love the band, that is a really stupid name for a girl. I bet she'll have a really fun time at school


----------



## plan_D (Apr 5, 2007)

What I find most disturbing about your idea, Udet, is the fact that you're requesting the Government to ban stupidity. You are talking about the government here, they'd be banning themselves...

Hmmm... good idea.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

plan_D said:


> What I find most disturbing about your idea, Udet, is the fact that you're requesting the Government to ban stupidity. You are talking about the government here, they'd be banning themselves...
> 
> Hmmm... good idea.



We all know that government's #1 priority is self-preservation...


----------



## Udet (Apr 5, 2007)

Come on guys, i was only taking my idea into the ridiculous environment; the parents of that child are ridiculous people so i decided to follow that path. Of course governments are not to pass any laws which might "ban" stupidity.

Just think of a gang of bureaucrats trying to come up with a draft defining what stupidity is...scary to say the least. Matt, i get your point and of course it is more than obvious there are people on earth who think calling a daughter Metallica is perfectly cool.

Just remember what i said here: there will come the day, real soon, when teachers will have Daffy Duck, Porky Pig, Bugs Bunny, Tweetie, Elmer Fudd, Pepé Le Pew, Foghorn Leghorn, Yosemite Sam, Wile E. Coyote, Petunia Pig and many others in the class; it will be a time to have great fun.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

Udet said:


> Just remember what i said here: there will come the day, real soon, when teachers will have Daffy Duck, Porky Pig, Bugs Bunny, Tweetie, Elmer Fudd, Pepé Le Pew, Foghorn Leghorn, Yosemite Sam, Wile E. Coyote, Petunia Pig and many others in the class; it will be a time to have great fun.




Come a time? This is a country where people name their kids Moesha, D'aryl, Tallulah, la'Shonda, Gentilia, Clymidia, etc.

You get my drift.


----------



## Udet (Apr 5, 2007)

MAtt:   

I know, i´ve had the chance of meeting several guys and girls in the USA bearing such mainstream names. 

What we could conclude is that if these tpye of names are becoming common, everywhere, we shall not feel surprised regarding names in the future when parents´madness reaches its zenith.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

I dont particularly want my children to have common names like Nick and Mike or anything like that but I would never go over the edge like thes people did.

My kids would be named Caitlin, Piper, Chris (yeah I want a JR or a II in my family), and probably James.

Okay yeah Chris and James are pretty common, and ofcourse I probably wont have 2 girls and 2 boys so that I can name them all that!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont particularly want my children to have common names like Nick and Mike or anything like that but I would never go over the edge like thes people did.
> 
> My kids would be named Caitlin, Piper, Chris (yeah I want a JR or a II in my family), and probably James.
> 
> Okay yeah Chris and James are pretty common, and ofcourse I probably wont have 2 girls and 2 boys so that I can name them all that!



So you are not going to name your kids Adler The Fruit of my LOINS. so pleased to read that Adler


----------



## Maestro (Apr 6, 2007)

I heard that on the radio a few days back... Just immagine the 15 year old girl in high school...

"Teacher : ... Metallica ?

Metallica : (Empty her bottle of beer.) Buuuuuuurp ! Present, bitch."

Not sure that would turn me on... If I was 15, I mean.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> So you are not going to name your kids Adler The Fruit of my LOINS. so pleased to read that Adler


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd shag her, Maestro...


----------



## ronnybengt (Apr 10, 2007)

sad....makes me ashamed. of being swedish ...i d call my kid "Beatles" lol

what a prick..

R


----------



## ronnybengt (Apr 10, 2007)

btw mkloby...if any state in the world mashould be mentioned doing stupid inquiries especially in the 50 the us of f...n A comes to mind...pathetic

shape up m8y

R


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> btw mkloby...if any state in the world mashould be mentioned doing stupid inquiries especially in the 50 the us of f...n A comes to mind...pathetic
> 
> shape up m8y
> 
> R



And you are implying?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> btw mkloby...if any state in the world mashould be mentioned doing stupid inquiries especially in the 50 the us of f...n A comes to mind...pathetic
> 
> shape up m8y
> 
> R



Do you mind backing that up?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 12, 2007)

That actually kind of pisses me off that any government branch would deny the right for a couple to name a child what they want..........who cares really


But if my name was Metallica i would want people to holler out

"Master!! MASTER!!" or "Mother F*cking BATTERY!" whenever they saw me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Apr 12, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> btw mkloby...if any state in the world mashould be mentioned doing stupid inquiries especially in the 50 the us of f...n A comes to mind...pathetic
> 
> shape up m8y
> 
> R



Shape up??? I am not sure what you mean by that whole post. If you are referring to government "pork barrel" waste, I agree with you. The local, state, and federal levels all fund nonsensical programs.

However, I was speaking of the 1944 program of the Swedish Social Dem Party, which stated that after numerous studies into utensils and articles of home furnishings, that the state would make available to the public quality domestic utensils, furniture, and textiles.

That has nothing to do with the US. If you cannot see the foolishness of government determining your home furnishings, utensils, and textiles then I can't help you. Now, "m8y," if you'd want to have a rational debate about something, please go ahead. But, if you are going to write obnoxious profane comments without any backing or explanation, then don't bother wasting your time.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> btw mkloby...if any state in the world mashould be mentioned doing stupid inquiries especially in the 50 the us of f...n A comes to mind...pathetic
> 
> shape up m8y
> 
> R




Read my PM ahole.


----------



## ronnybengt (Apr 14, 2007)

i must have upset ppl....

sorry if i did...but its so typical for ppl to do some research or whatever and then draw conclusions about a country when the y dont have a f......n clue

still in the 50 s and 60 s government all over the world tended to rely upon so called scientific research just to back up anything...

...and america was there too...
edit...and mkloby...
if you studied harder (maby)..youd know this approach is modern contra what we today call post modern...once upon atime in the 40 50 and 60 s...these studies where the basis...of political decision...belive it or not...and yes some i the back view mirror seem totally absurd....but the truth of the matter this is how much where decided upon...research in absurdum...


and no need to call me an ass hole...big wig 

hehe

R


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> i must have upset ppl....
> 
> sorry if i did...but its so typical for ppl to do some research or whatever and then draw conclusions about a country when the y dont have a f......n clue
> 
> ...



So, if I read that garbled mess right, you're disputing that Sweden has socialist policies and claiming that this type of research was the norm throughout the western world? Is the gov't making decisions supplying citizens with goods also the norm? Perhaps there are individuals that believe that citizens are not incompetent, bumbling idiots that need the gov't to care for their every need. I know, just a crazy thought from a "m8y" that needs to "wise up." Citizens can't possibly procure their own goods and services!!!

You can classify this crap as modern, or anything else you would like. It doesn't make this type of approach any less ridiculous, and any less of a waste of taxpayer monies.

By the way, you you "studied harder (maby)," then you would find out that there is still much wasted funding going to useless scientific studies. Yes, even in this "post modern" world.


----------



## ronnybengt (Apr 14, 2007)

........well .......i think that...says it all..i hope...we all....live long and prosperous...and that the freedrom of speech and democratic values survive...spete narrowmided ppl from a certain part of the world...


i m otta here

R


----------



## amrit (Apr 14, 2007)

Going back to the issue of child naming, in France:



> First names are chosen by the child's parents. There are no legal a priori constraints on the choice of names. This has not always been the case. The choice of given names, originally limited by the tradition of naming children after a small number of popular saints, was restricted by law at the end of the 18th century. Officially, only names figuring on a calendar or names of illustrious Frenchmen/women of the past could be accepted. Much later in 1966, a new law admitted in a limited number of mythological, regional or foreign names, substantives (Olive, Violette), diminutives and alternative spelling.
> 
> Only in 1993 were French parents set free to name their child without constraint. However, if the birth registrar thinks that the chosen names (alone or in association with the last name) may be detrimental to the child's interests, or to the right of other families to protect their own family name, the registrar may refer the matter to the local prosecutor, who may choose to refer the matter to the local court. The court may then refuse the chosen names. Such refusals are rare and *mostly concern given names that may expose the child to mockery. *



From: French names - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and for Norwegian policy and approved names:

Norwegian Baby Names

Denmark:

Picked baby's name? Not so fast, in Denmark


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

ronnybengt said:


> ........well .......i think that...says it all..i hope...we all....live long and prosperous...and that the freedrom of speech and democratic values survive...spete narrowmided ppl from a certain part of the world...
> 
> 
> i m otta here
> ...



Narrow minded, freedom of speech, democratic values. Very interesting. Especially to those who have the balls to back it up... 

You're the one that brought up some stupid ass statement that was uncalled for. Once challenged you bring up more ignorant crap that shows you're the narrow minded idiot that don't have the balls to come up with something meaningful to support your statement, let alone your pitiful existence. I see the gene pool isn't doing too well in Sweden as well or maybe you were just down wind of Chernobyl. Putting it mildly, you're a retarded and ignorant p#ssy and I do hope you stay the f#ck off this forum...


----------



## ronnybengt (Apr 15, 2007)

ops..iam a retard and live to close to chernobyl..yea you are right...

should stay away....maby....cool down ol geezer and enjoy your admin status as i enjoy being retarded and a *****...nice talkin to ya

see ya---


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

Frickin meatball...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

15 posts and he's managed to insult the US, a Marine, forum members and moderators. Great start. And hopefully his end. Where's the Water Buffalo when we need him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

First I gave him a 10 day suspension - he wrote some half ass apology - now he's out of here...

As Dan says - Freakin meatball!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

He could have had a debate - but his posts consisted of a mix of insults, profanity, and rambling... there's not much you can debate with that.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Good riddance.


----------



## NR61 (Apr 18, 2007)

How about the Geldof family. They must have a monopoly on stupid names followed by a few Hollywood types

NR61


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 18, 2007)

Surely you mean rock stars in general? I'm sure Zowie Bowie and Moon Unit Zappa would agree!


----------



## NR61 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmm think your right there. Wonder if there is a link between consuming vast amounts of drugs and giving your children bizare names?


----------



## amrit (Apr 19, 2007)

NR61 said:


> Hmmm think your right there. Wonder if there is a link between consuming vast amounts of drugs and giving your children bizare names?



Either that or they should be banned from reading fantasy novels:

Fifi Trixibelle, Little Pixie and Heavenly Hiraani Tigerlily Geldof.


----------



## Seung-Hui (Apr 19, 2007)

i should have wasted the freaks here instead of ......

never seen so many fascitoid ppl ..marines pufta...morons with big dicks

*NOTE - I'M ACTUALLY A BRAINLESS IDIOT WITH A ONE INCH "PEE-PEE"*


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

And twats like you who say one thing and then are banned from the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

I gave him an official warning. I should have banned him but I really am interested in if he will actually come back to this forum and say something. For that reason I only gave him a warning.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope, he's outta here. I will not tolerate that kind of BS. Period.

Edit: For the record, that IP is in Sweden. Just another meatball who deserves the boot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, his post goy modified!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn I should have caught that it was that same idiot.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not a moron!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, I admit poor delivery on my part. Let me try again..



Seung-Hui said:


> never seen so many fascitoid ppl ..marines pufta...morons with big dicks
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not a moron!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Okay, I admit poor delivery on my part. Let me try again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of us are but he was...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh nevermind...


----------



## Maestro (Apr 19, 2007)

Was it an attempt on a joke, Matt ? In the way you indeed have a big dick but you are not a moron ?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

The jokes over. I think we need to move along quickly now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Okay, I admit poor delivery on my part. Let me try again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 26, 2007)

Good God I see the some are up to their usual standards. One wonders whence they came from and is some village missing their idiot? Good idea come into a forum like this and insult people you don't know


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you sure it is forbidden here. I honestly do not know, nor do I care but I just find that odd.


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh okay. I know there are names here that are banned but I was not aware that Judas was on the list.


----------



## des (Apr 29, 2007)

The crew were in the beds made for them rembering their b-17 wich had been shot at and hit by the anti aircraft guns 109 times


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2007)

des said:


> The crew were in the beds made for them rembering their b-17 wich had been shot at and hit by the anti aircraft guns 109 times


Ok...............


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2007)

WTF???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

des said:


> The crew were in the beds made for them rembering their b-17 wich had been shot at and hit by the anti aircraft guns 109 times



Uh....


----------



## Maestro (Apr 30, 2007)

I will continue in the same vein by saying :

"Houston, we have a f*cking problem !"


----------



## ndicki (May 2, 2007)

Obviously lost track of the thread, but before calling your children something too mindless, try reading this:

Names really do make a difference | Science | Guardian Unlimited

Says it all, really.


----------



## Maestro (May 2, 2007)

That's interresting, Ndicki...

A _serious_ study (I really need to point out the word "serious", here) as shown that the ringfinger is very sensible to Testosterone while the forefinger is very sensible to Oestrogene.

So, if you're a man, your ringfinger is supposed to be slightly longer than your forefinger. And if you're a woman, your forefinger is supposed to be slightly longer than your ringfinger.

The study also proved that, if you're a man and got a forefinger longer than the ringfinger, you have great chances of being gay as well as a woman with a ringfinger longer than the forefinger have chances of being a lesbian.

Now, put your hand on the table... Everybody.


----------



## des (May 3, 2007)

Hey ever seen a p-51 land with no pilot or autopilot cous I have.


----------



## Maestro (May 3, 2007)

des said:


> Hey ever seen a p-51 land with no pilot or autopilot cous I have.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

I think someone is lacking some braincells (or all of them)...


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

This a**clown is making your new zealanders look bad...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2007)

des said:


> Hey ever seen a p-51 land with no pilot or autopilot cous I have.



Ya know folks, I've seen nothing but nensence from this guy - guess what? *YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK! BYE!!!!*


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm, rather interesting that *SOMEONE *else we know here uses that same IP address.....


----------



## ndicki (May 5, 2007)

Maestro said:


> That's interresting, Ndicki...
> 
> A _serious_ study (I really need to point out the word "serious", here) as shown that the ringfinger is very sensible to Testosterone while the forefinger is very sensible to Oestrogene.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, it's a close thing - I'd better not have an accident and lose a half-millimetre off it!


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hmmm, rather interesting that *SOMEONE *else we know here uses that same IP address.....



Do tell Les...


----------



## Magno (Jun 8, 2007)

If I will have a daughter.........she will be called METALLICA!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Magno said:


> If I will have a daughter.........she will be called METALLICA!!!!!!!!



Great! Be sure to invite us to the christening! :drunk:


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Magno said:


> If I will have a daughter.........she will be called METALLICA!!!!!!!!



Great! Be sure to invite us to the christening!


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 12, 2007)

Must admit you can have fun charging people's Christian names and surnames. Knew this fellow called Richard Bossoms. So we being good Aussies we called him DICK TITS


----------

